# Hunting rifles used in GA and AB



## haretrigger (Jul 31, 2006)

Im looking for a powerful rifle that can do the job for a Big game buck or even a bigger animal...

Looking for someing that is not really common.
Looking for long range and superb POWER


----------



## haretrigger (Jul 31, 2006)

something a little better than a 270 and 30-06


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

long range you cannot beat a .308 if you reload. If you do not reload it is suggested to look at a .300 win mag or better yet for yards, a .300 reminton ultra mag (RUM). I shoot a .300 win myself and know plenty of guys who use .308s. But for an uncommin gun, a .260 would work, though reloading and customizing is a must.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

45/70 will fill the bill nicely. Sure, it's a little common, (which will ensure your ability to find ammo when you forget yours), but it's got plenty of power.


----------

